# Skyline over Crystal Springs Dam open?



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

The sign by the bridge said open January 2019 and I just checked 511.org and it looks like Skyline is finally open all the way to 92.

Anybody recently ridden this yet?
Is anybody going to miss the Polhemus detour?


----------

